# Help With Project Photos



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

A light tent on the cheap-

http://marleyturned.com/January_2012.html

Lew


----------



## WorkTheWood (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice easy tutorial on how do build a light tent… Thanks for posting - I am sure it will be helpful to many.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Lew. My photos could sure use some help. Thanks for posting this really good idea. And thanks to Bob Marley too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Lew; A great resource. Thanks.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Simple yet effective thanks…


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you for that…I'm at the point where a tent is needed. You just saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

very kool link Lew. thnx for posting. this is a gr8 way to really show smaller projects


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad you guys found this link useful!

Lew


----------

